# Advice please - Clomid - implantation or period?



## Vee_Bee

Hi,

I have PCOS so usually have super long cycles. I took my first course of Clomid this cycle (days 2-6) and am currently on CD22. The following has been happening:

CD8 - BD
CD11 - really bad backache. BD.
CD12 - Lots of twinges/jabs in lower abdomen
CD13 - swollen belly. Felt like I had a UTI - really strong pains but no problems with wee. Still managed to BD!
CD14 - still major pain in belly - felt like internal pressure when I sat down and it hurt to stand up or walk.
CD15 - went to doc who confirmed not a UTI. She thought it was just some super-ovulation pains cos of Clomid. Pain less today than before. Stretchy, clear, thin CM. BD.
CD16 - Pain nearly gone although the odd dull twinge. BD.
CD17 - No pain other than a couple of sharp twinges.
CD19 - slightly light brown discharge in late evening
CD20 - very light brown discharge first thing in the morning. A few sharp jabs in abdomen during day. Late evening, a slightly thicker CM with a tiny red blob.
CD21 - Day 21 blood test. Felt like a bad cold starting. Still very light brown discharge on some wipes during day.
CD22 - Cold feels way better already - almost gone. First thing in morning, very lightly discoloured discharge, but mid-morning a very watery red wipe. Felt nauseous on way to work but could have been the echinacea drink I had to ward off cold! Felt less nauseous when I hd a bit of toast.

My problem is that isn't it too early to be testing for pregnancy? I can't tell yet if this is implantation or just early AF, but I need to start taking Clomid again on days 2-6. What if I start taking it but I'm in very early pregnancy?

DILEMMA!!

Please give me the benefit of your experience girls so that I don't miss testing/taking Clomid on the right days!

Thanks 

Vee
xxxx


----------



## sarlar

looks to me like you probably o'd around cd 15-16, which would mean your af would be due cd29. i would start testing for pregnancy at cd 26 or 27. if you dont have a full af you cant start counting cycle days. you may have implantation spotting. i would hold off on clomid until you start a full fledged af. you can always take a pregnancy test before starting clomid to verify. did you get day 21 bloods or use opks to verify ovulation??


----------



## Vee_Bee

Thanks so much for answering - I did try the OPKs and got a line for a few days but it was fainter than the control line. After a few days the line completely disappeared though, and I did read somewhere that OPKs often have the test line fainter than the control line, despite what it says in the leaflet!

I did go for a day 21 blood test but have to wait just over a week for results.

Its now cd24 and I'm still getting the very slightly discoloured discharge, but not all the time. I'm feeling quite womby (only way to describe it!) and I burst into tears halfway through dinner last night for absolutely no reason whatsoever!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up though - its only our first go of clomid so maybe unlikely that it works first time.

I'll test at the weekend as that is cd26+27 - fingers crossed!!

I really appreciate your answer, it has set my mind at rest a bit and its always good to hear from someone who knows what they're talking about!

x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Sounds promising to me. I agree with Sarlar - don't count any of that spotting or light bleeding as your AF unless it's full flow. Keep us updated xo


----------



## pink32

Good Luck Vee Bee....i hope you can share success soon...


----------



## Vee_Bee

Thanks girls! By Sarlar's reckoning, AF is due tomorrow so fingers crossed for a no-show! 

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up but all week I have had all the pregnancy symptoms - weepiness, constantly shattered, SERIOUSLY painful boobs, womby feeling etc...

I'm going to test on Wednesday and if I get a BFN will try again at the weekend. Feeling so nervous, I can't stand it!

Thanks for your support, its lovely - I'll let you know what happens

xxx


----------



## Vee_Bee

Well I had a couple of watery red wipes yesterday but mostly just brown-ish stuff.

First thing this morning was a proper red wipe, but the next time it was that thick brown stuff (really sorry - a bit early for such detail!).

Boobs aren't as painful the last couple of days and not as shattered as last week. 

Am struggling to know how to feel - I still don't know if I'm out this cycle or if there is still a chance. I'm sure the brown stuff and occasional red wipe can't be good news!

I'm too scared to test yet but if I'm still on the brown stuff by Saturday then I will do a test with one of the ClearBlue digital ones.

Such a nightmare and I feel all grumpy cos I really thought this was it.

Hmph.

xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

What's the verdict?


----------



## Vee_Bee

:witch: :nope: :cry:

Second round of Clomid starts tomorrow.

Not sure if I feel crap or just hopeful for this next go. I've worked out that when I will next be at the stage of testing, we will be on holiday in North Norfolk in a beautiful little cottage and it will be our second wedding anniversary - what could be better for an anniversary present than a BFP?!

How are you all getting on?

Vee
xxx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhh - sorry the witch got ya. Yes! A BFP on your second anni would be wonderful. Let's hope for that :) I'm just waiting........nearly at the end of the two week wait. Couldn't be going by any slower. Been having cramps for a week, I don't know what's going on in there. Time will tell.


----------



## Vee_Bee

Will keep fingers crossed for you - hopefully the witch will stay away for a :bfp:!

Let me know what happens

xx


----------

